
Show HN: Employee Vesting Calculator & Equity Guide - smyptl
http://www.capyx.com/vesting-calculator
======
mosquito242
Hey all,

I'm one of the co-founders of Capyx with Samay. We wanted to put a tool out
there allowing startup employees to understand their vesting schedule a little
better. We also put together a short cap table guide to put some consolidated
information out there on how cap tables work. We'd love to answer any
questions and get some feedback!

\--AJ

